# 1911



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

Limited to 45cal.

Which make and model is best overall? (You'd think 1911 would sufficient for model but it does not seem so.)

Same thing for best carry.

Same best sights.

Same best for the money.

Please limit all to 45 Cal.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

I am a Colt man myself.. Hard to beat the original, even thought Browning was the designer.. Colt M45
Then I would say Les Baer and Ed Brown would have to be up there too but you will pay top dollar for those two. Some like Kimber but I am not really a big fan myself. Sig even has a nice 1911 now. It just depends on what you want and how much you wan to to spend. As far as I'm concerned, the 1911 is the best handgun there is IMO! 

If you want a great gun and sights for a decent price I would go with the Colt with Novak sights!


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Get a Colt. 
They are the original and what all the others try to be.


----------



## Old Man (Dec 10, 2012)

I own a Wilson. Purchase it back in 1998 and has had 8,000 rounds shot. It is still just as good as the day I got it.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I think the few factory upgrades that come standard on the Springfield Mil-spec 1911's are sufficient. Beveled magwell, lowered and relieved ejection port, throated feed ramp and high profile sights.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I would carry a 45 Colt revolver if I had to use that caliber - Probably a Ruger so I could get a bit more velocity out of it.

I know it's not a 45 ACP but it is 45 caliber.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I am going to get shot for this.
There so many. you can way over spend on so called upgrade parts you do not need or name brands you do not need.
The best over all bang for your buck in today's market for a single stack 1911 is the Ruger SR1911
It is a full size 1911, ready to fight out of the box and a lot more weapon than you are paying for.
This is one of those sleeping beauty cases, you don't hear about, many never heard of it and it is a real gem.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> I am going to get shot for this.
> There so many. you can way over spend on so called upgrade parts you do not need or name brands you do not need.
> The best over all bang for your buck in today's market for a single stack 1911 is the Ruger SR1911
> It is a full size 1911, ready to fight out of the box and a lot more weapon than you are paying for.
> This is one of those sleeping beauty cases, you don't hear about, many never heard of it and it is a real gem.


I have never fired it myself but have heard some good things about it..


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Might I suggest a M&P 45 or a Glock 21. I've changed what I carry, no more 1911's, and went with a Glock 20 in 10mm. I know you want a 45 which is why I mentioned the 45's. The reason is round count a power level. One gun, one mag with 16 rounds, with no reloads, at a level the 45 can never reach. 
Don't get me wrong I love the 1911 45 but it doesn't make sense to me to carry. Just thought I'd give you something else to think about.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I like my Springfield XD.


----------



## machinejjh (Nov 13, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> I am going to get shot for this.
> There so many. you can way over spend on so called upgrade parts you do not need or name brands you do not need.
> The best over all bang for your buck in today's market for a single stack 1911 is the Ruger SR1911
> It is a full size 1911, ready to fight out of the box and a lot more weapon than you are paying for.
> This is one of those sleeping beauty cases, you don't hear about, many never heard of it and it is a real gem.


I have one. Its a beauty. And at $700 its a steal.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

machinejjh said:


> I have one. Its a beauty. And at $700 its a steal.


Yes you do. Best kept secret in the 1911
It shoots every bit as well as my Para with the mods and match grade barrel


----------



## Alpha-17 (Nov 16, 2012)

I've had a few different models of 1911, and my favorite (thus far) has been my Sig Scorpion. Very good gun, excellent accuracy, sights, grip, etc. Little pricey though. Really depends on what you want in the gun, and how much you're willing to invest.

And since everybody loves gun porn:


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

The only 45 1911 I have is the WWII pistol my dad got from an army officer in Hawaii in 1943 Dec. I'm not certain of the details of that transaction but I believe cards were involved and they were "Bridge" players into the 1990's. It still functions flawlessly with the original barrel and nothing but modern magazines. 

I owned 2 others. One a series 70 Colt Gold Cup that I bartered away years ago. The other a very affordable ($525 total cost) Phillipine made Rock Island Armory that I bought about 3 years ago, used to about 700 rnds and sold for the same amount I had into it. I would not hesitate to buy another and in fact may. I've never owned a " high end " 1911 but I never hear their owners complain and most of them rave. I'd rather have 3 affordable firearms so long as they function right ( and the RIA does) then one expensive one. Just me.


----------



## machinejjh (Nov 13, 2012)

Best deal out there, dollar for dollar. I couldn't be happier.


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

I have a couple, 70 series Gold Cup and a pre-2001 1991 compact, officer's model, whatever . . . The little .45 is my favorite.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

On duty I carry an H&K USP .45 Compact. This and it's full size counterpart are hard to beat. I had a Glock 21, like the full sized USP that's alot of gun to lug around. Off duty I carry a Kimber CDP pro II mid sized .45. The 1911's are definately picky about what hollow point ammo they prefer so that is a consideration. Every gun I just mentioned is a reliable firearm. If cost is a consideration Glock is your Huckleberry. If money is no object, Wilson CQB, Ed Brown Kobra Karry, Nighthawk.....etc. etc.


----------



## Jaye880 (Feb 19, 2013)

Norinco officers model, love it..


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

In 1911 I have a Springfield and an SDI Trojan. I do love the 1911's.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

I'm gonna have to go with the Taurus PT-1911. It has a lot of "custom" grade features, and at about $550 street price, is a lot of bang for the buck. I've put about 400 rounds through mine without any issues so far, and it's super accurate.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I'll second the Taurus. I have a PT1911AR, and that thing has embarrassed some brand snobs in the past. 

Still, I will probably by a Sig Sauer 1911, one day. Curious as can be about it.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

If I were to pick up another 1911, no rush on that...It would be either the Ruger SR1911 or the S&W 1911. Probably take the Ruger over the S&W, both are good 1911's, and there is nothing wrong at all with the S&W, I simply have a preference for Ruger. Love their SA revolvers and the RGS. Ruger 10/22 and the Mark l, ll, lll, series pistols are pretty nice too. OMG I'm a Ruger snob...hehehe

Think about it...the Hi Point is probably every bit as reliable as a 3000 dollar custom gun.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I freely admit that I am a Ruger and Remington snob. With hand guns reliability is a big factor but so is accuracy. The one thing that keeps me from buying semi-autos, of any kind or make, is that I reload. I hate chasing brass. I hate losing brass and I am at the range to shoot - not to spend more time looking for brass than I do shooting. Have I mentioned that I HATE chasing brass?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

If I could only have one, make it a Colt Government Model. Mine's a Series 70, had it since the mid 1970's.
My Series 70 Colt Commander got away due to hard times, but it has been replaced with a Series 80. That one's not going anywhere.
I had some extra money a few years ago and bought a Taurus PT1911 - it's a solid pistol.
For a budget pistol the Rock Island Armory Government Model can not be beat. I've got quite a few rounds thru mine.
The bottom line for me is this - John Browning was a genius, and most "improvements" to his design are not. Improvements, that is.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I have not looked lately as I don't think its available to us in CA but didn't Remington churn out a more advanced model this year? One with more bells and whistles in terms of sights, trigger and hammer then the very basic one they came out with a year or so ago?



PaulS said:


> I freely admit that I am a Ruger and Remington snob. With hand guns reliability is a big factor but so is accuracy. The one thing that keeps me from buying semi-autos, of any kind or make, is that I reload. I hate chasing brass. I hate losing brass and I am at the range to shoot - not to spend more time looking for brass than I do shooting. Have I mentioned that I HATE chasing brass?


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I don't think you can be a Ruger or Remington snob. Those are solid, American working class guns. I like Ruger revolvers and Remington rifles. 

I went to a range with a guy who had a new Wilson CQB. He put on his shooting finger-less shooting glove, Gargoyles and a jacket with more shooting stuff on it than I've ever seen. His target was absolutely pathetic. At 25 yards he hit paper 3 times out of 10 then handed it to me and said "Top that." What a tool. I took his Wilson and put all 10 of mine inside the 9 ring. He was furious. He said "I guess your wife feels safe!" Then stormed off. That is a brand snob. If you are going to talk the talk, you best be walkin' that shit too. Wilson makes one fine gun. But so does Kimber, Taurus, Remington, Sig Sauer, Nighthawk etc. Your gun is only as good as the guy firing it. I just love 1911s.


----------



## midtnfamilyguy (Nov 17, 2012)

I bought a Taurus PT1911 and am well satisfied with it. It shoots much better than I do with absolutely no problems.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

midtnfamilyguy said:


> I bought a Taurus PT1911 and am well satisfied with it. It shoots much better than I do with absolutely no problems.


Ain't that the truth! The trigger job is standard, so it shoots like a dream, right out of the box. There's not a 1911 out there that will out shoot it. There's no doubt that it is a work horse and not a show horse, though. No fancy engraving or eye-popping grips. That's OK, though. Good looks never stopped a bad guy.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Denton said:


> Ain't that the truth! The trigger job is standard, so it shoots like a dream, right out of the box. There's not a 1911 out there that will out shoot it. There's no doubt that it is a work horse and not a show horse, though. No fancy engraving or eye-popping grips. That's OK, though. Good looks never stopped a bad guy.


The only problem I had with mine is the ambi safety coming apart. It happened several times and made my hesitant to depend on it. I finally squeezed the two sides together with Vice Grips (yeah, I was that angry) and it has been fine. But I still think I'll pull it apart and put a drop of Loctite (the non-permanent type) on the pin.
I bitched about it on another forum and felt better when several told me that Kimbers are known to do the same thing.


----------



## midtnfamilyguy (Nov 17, 2012)

some members of our gunclub have said it shoots just as well or better than the higher price kimbers and so forth. A few have even said they are going to put them up and buy Taurus now


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I bought my PT1911 after several years with two Taurus revolvers showed me the brand is not the junk that some gun snobs make it out to be.
I'm happy with it, except for the guide rod on the recoil spring makes field stripping it more work than need be. I'm going to try the spring and plunger out of a Colt and see if it functions. If so, a swap is in order. (Yes, I AM old school).


----------



## Lazerus2000 (Jun 15, 2013)

Back in the day [ 1980s and 90s ] I was a professional gunsmiter, building mostly Colt Govt model type *PRACTICAL *pistols, for the IPSC crowd, and also for a few real world professionals. I have worked on hundreds of the Colt Govt type pistols, and owned and shot well over a hundred of my own. When Randall Arms went under, I bought up dozens of the SS frames and slides and other parts, dime on the dollar, for use in some of my high end custom builds. These old Randall pistols were made from 17-4 Precipitation Hardened Stainless steel. The frames were heat treated, and to prevent galling the slides were DOUBLE HEAT TREATED, so that they were as hard and tough as the bearings in the hubs of HELL!! That Randall SS was most excellent to shoot with .... but not so easy to work on.

I also bought up dozens of USGI surplus 1911 A1 Govt frames and slides. The frames were pretty badly worn and needed sand/bead blasting and refinishing, but at $ 50 for a stripped frame they were still a bargain. The stripped slides were also $ 50 each, but most of these slides were quite soft, with only the front inch or so actually heat treated and hard.

OK FINE,
I shot IPSC as a provincial and national level competitor for over a decade. The guns I built were capable of going tens of thousands of rounds with very little noticeable wear, minimal breakage, and great reliability and durability. I started out shooting a Detonics Combat Master [ smaller than an officer's model with a coned / bushingless barrel]. This was a truly *PRACTICAL* LITTLE PISTOL, ideal for CCW ... and I made "B" class in IPSC with it. I have always liked the way the shorter / smaller Officers model / Commander sized pistols balanced and handled, even though they do require more effort to control than a full sized Govt pistol. On the close up, quick and dirty stuff [ 10 yds and under ] My scores with the smaller pistols were quite respectable, some times even competitive. But when the matches started to get longer and longer[ for both range and round count ] the full sized Govt model definitely showed some serious advantages ... as a *GAME *gun. Eventually, I compromised my "practical/tactical" pistol philosophy and shot the last few years with a full house Compensated Para Ordnance double stack, with a* CONED AND Ramped barrel. * The ramped barrel was absolutely necessary as I also used this pistol, with *.45 SUPER LOADS* to shoot bowling pins and occasionally for packing up in Northern BC as "BEAR MEDICINE". 180 Gr JHP bullets at 1400 FPS, and 230 Gr FP jacketed solids at 1100 FPS definitely did the job on the pins.

But when I quit IPSC and built my last Govt model pistol, which was optimised for CCW, I again went with a Commander sized frame and slide. I got rid of the bushing and went to a coned barrel, with a reverse recoil spring plug. This is simply a better way of building a Colt style pistol [ parts left out rarely break or wear ]. 


Since I intended to throw out most of the parts, I went with the very inexpensive *NORINCO Commander*, which has very good quality steel slides and frames. I added in about $ 1000 of top quality internals, and ended up with EXACTLY what I wanted in this type of pistol. Spending $1000 for add in parts on a $ 350 pistol might seem crazy to some, but if you are using a Govt style pistol as the basis for a *serious* custom build, why bother spending more for brand name parts you are just going to swap out any how?? The frame and slide are most of what you will keep, and there is absolutely nothing wrong with the quality of the Norinco Frames and slides [ they are good enough for Bill Wislon ].

So there you have it ....
my philosophy for a *serious *use Govt model type pistol.

And after all that,
I MUST admit,
that I usually prefer my *Glock 23 *[ and the 9 MM conversion kit I got to go with it ].

Just some personal opinions based on my personal experience,
*YPMMV
LAZ 1
[;{)*


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I bought my PT1911 after several years with two Taurus revolvers showed me the brand is not the junk that some gun snobs make it out to be.
> I'm happy with it, except for the guide rod on the recoil spring makes field stripping it more work than need be. I'm going to try the spring and plunger out of a Colt and see if it functions. If so, a swap is in order. (Yes, I AM old school).


Hot dang, Paddy-Daddy, you have a lower level of patience than I do. Just cleaned mine a couple hours ago and had no problem with it. It always messes with my mind a little by the appearance, but no big deal.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Denton said:


> Hot dang, Paddy-Daddy, you have a lower level of patience than I do. Just cleaned mine a couple hours ago and had no problem with it. It always messes with my mind a little by the appearance, but no big deal.


I have tried to do it without using the bushing wrench and can not seem to do it. Is there a secret?
I have to leave the wrench in my sock drawer so I don't lose it.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

Colt, Springfield, Sig Sauer, Para is the current line-up. The Sig STX and the Para SSP win hands down for fit and finish, but all are reliable and accurate.
I have many friends with Ruger's and they seem to be a fine choice and a great value.
I also have friends with Taurus 1911's and some have worked out fine, but more have been problematic. In one case the thumb safety fell off the gun before the first shot was fired. The store replaced it with another from stock and it was incapable of cycling more than 2 or 3 rounds of federal 230gr ball ammo... again, replaced with a new on from stock which turned out to be a good one. Probably someone on the assembly line with a hangover that day


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I bought my PT1911 after several years with two Taurus revolvers showed me the brand is not the junk that some gun snobs make it out to be.
> I'm happy with it, except for the guide rod on the recoil spring makes field stripping it more work than need be. I'm going to try the spring and plunger out of a Colt and see if it functions. If so, a swap is in order. (Yes, I AM old school).


The FLGR's are indeed a pain in the.... ...thumb 
I think they sharpen the edge of the plug on purpose just to make re-assembly painful !


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

I love my S&W 1911PD, shoots extremely well and I love the commander size. I put some Crimson Trace laser grips on it just for fun.... Cats love it



Doc


----------



## Scotty12 (Jan 5, 2013)

I myself carry a sig tac ops carry in the woods. I find it reliable, and is what I happen to have. I wonder if you could build a good 1911 (I'm not a gunsmith) with a cheap Rock Island Armory basic pistol. To my understanding they are plain and rough but reliable


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I hadn't shot my Springers in a while so I took them to the range yesterday and ran a couple hundred rounds through them. Yep they both still work...and that's a good thing...


----------



## Lazerus2000 (Jun 15, 2013)

I just spent a couple of hours breaking in my freshly built CUSTOM Norinco Commander, shooting off a hundred rounds of .45 ACP 230 Gr Ball ammo, followed up with 100 rds of my old IPSC MATCH reloads [ 155 gr HARD cast lead Semi Wad Cutter bullets loaded over enough Win 231 powder to make *MAJOR *power factor ]. The Commander has a *NEW SS CONED *barrel, fitted tight at the lugs, and there is a slight, but perceptible "bump" as the lugs lock up in the last 1/4" of the slide going forward. The lugs are not fitted too tight [ to adversely affect reliability ] and it will smooth out with a bit of shooting, but are still fitted tight enough to maximise accuracy, and dictate that *this newly built pistol should be broken in with a few hundred rounds before being considered totally reliable.* 
*CONED / NO BUSHING SS Barrel in Norinco Commander*









After firing over 200 rds there were zero malfunctions [ except for my brain when I initially forgot to take off the thumb safety on the Govt model type pistol ].
*[;{(*









Since I quit competing at IPSC a few decades ago and switched over to the GLOCK pistols, I have not played around with the Govt model type pistols much at all. So this was a very interesting range session for me, and I quite enjoyed my self. Shooting *SLOW* fire, the superb single action trigger of the Govt Model really made a big difference in usable accuracy. I have the trigger in the Commander set to 3.5 lbs, CRISP, with no perceptible take up or over travel, and this type of trigger makes it easy to shoot a pistol well. Off hand at 7 yds, the Custom Commander would put 8 rds of cheap Norinco 230 gr BALL ammo into one big hole ... if I did my part.
*IMPRESSIVE!*

The first few *FAST* practice passes from the holster [ Mozambique drills with two targets at 7 yds ] were not so impressive, as after decades of shooting the Glocks, I had pretty well forgotten about the *^&&*(*() thumb* safety on the Govt model. But after a few mags, muscle memory and old, OLD habits took over and it seemed to be coming back to me. My speed was starting to feel good .... *smooth is fast* ... and my scores were acceptable. About then I ran out of 230 gr Ball, and switched over to my 155 GR IPSC MATCH loads. These loads have MUCH LESS RECOIL than 230 gr BALL, so my double taps were tightening up, and I was recovering from recoil quicker. PLUS, if you are one of those .45 shooters who has a compensator or a ported barrel, *these loads have enough residual gas pressure at the comp or the ports to actually work at reducing muzzle flip on the big bore .45.* I was really starting to feel good about the Govt Model pistols again, and for competition on the one way range, there is probably nothing better. The superb single action trigger makes quite a big difference.

However, for *serious* pistol work, I would still prefer my Glock 23. While I can shoot the Govt model pistols slightly better on the range, especially if I practice enough, I still prefer the Glock for the real world. I find the Glocks are much smoother, more compact, lighter, and better in a CCW/Concealment type holster carry, or even in other non-conventional carries. PLUS the Glocks do not require as much *PROFESSIONAL* Gunsmiting to make them *TOTALLY RELIABLE*, as do MOST of the Govt Model type pistols. My personal Glock is basically standard, with the only modification being a HARRTS Mercury filled guide rod, and my Custom Commander has about $ 1000 worth of new parts and custom tweaking to get it just right.

So, for me, much as I still enjoy shooting the Govt model pistols for fun, I will still carry a Glock for NOT fun. 
This opinion is based on my PERSONAL experience as a former professional gunsmith and IPSC competitor.

If you want to go racing, you get a Porsche, but if you want to get a tough job done, you get a VW van.
BTDT, got the Tshirt.
*[;{)
YPMMV.
LAZ 1*


----------



## Denver (Nov 16, 2012)

Had birthday money burning a hole in my pocket. Went to the LGS to buy the Remington R1 I had been wanting for about 6 months. Decided while there I would give all a feel. Walked out with a Para Expert. Went to the range with Tula, Winchester, Hornaday, and handloads. No FTF or other problems. The only thing I am changing is getting a beavertail grip safety and Trigicon sights. Might not be the best but works for me.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

anyone ever had any problems with Auto Ordinace 1911A1? They are made in the US and they are a remake of the US Army issue. it actually has the US Army markings on the side...


----------



## joec (Nov 12, 2012)

I've had several over the years but now only have one a RIA/Armscor 1911 CS model which is the compact version. It has been very accurate, and dependable for well over 2 years. It is my daily carry gun also. Armscor Precision is the single best customer service I've ever dealt with and that is a lot including some much better named guns.

I prefer the 1911 A1 due to the fact you can break them completely down without a single tool, using a spent case and the parts as you take they off. In my mind it is probably the single best hand gun for the survival crowd with its only limit is round count. The round count is an easy fix by simply learning to swap loaded magazines quickly.

The only modifications to the gun where done by Armscor Precision which they did and is now covered under their life time warranty on the gun (not the owner). They did a standard tune up to fire JHP ammo and +P ammo at my request which required changing some springs, extractor and firing pin to better quality parts. That was done on their dime not mine. I also had them install a set of Novak Trijicon Night sights which I paid for the sights only at their price from Brownells. The work was perfect including the sights and the gun has eaten well over 3000 rounds of everything made both factory and my own loads.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I've owned a couple of full size RIA's and have found them stellar. Someone on a forum I regularly attend beat on them hard over receiving a GI model with a crack in the slide and not handling it well. I don't know how it ever resolved for the author was so bent on bemoaning the company nothing they could do would have satisfied him. 

I took possession of an RIA 1911 Tactical version 9mm yesterday. Possession I mean because I have to leave it in a free state and can't transport it (legally) to my regular home in CA. As usual I'm impressed with their work - not their fit and finish but their work. If you want good looking go Colt, but if you prefer to save money (this was $509) then go RIA.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

mhans827 said:


> anyone ever had any problems with Auto Ordinace 1911A1? They are made in the US and they are a remake of the US Army issue. it actually has the US Army markings on the side...


I had one for about 15 years, actually. Fed it everything from caviar to vienna sausage for loads and don't remember ever having one single issue. In all fairness, it was massaged by a gentleman who did his work on an island in San Diego...

I eventually traded it as part of an aquisition of a 1939 Model 70, but it is still going strong.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Rigged for Quiet said:


> I had one for about 15 years, actually. Fed it everything from caviar to vienna sausage for loads and don't remember ever having one single issue. In all fairness, it was massaged by a gentleman who did his work on an island in San Diego...
> 
> I eventually traded it as part of an aquisition of a 1939 Model 70, but it is still going strong.


wow.... thanks for the response. this makes me feel better. I have 2 Auto Ordinance 1911A1.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

mhans827 said:


> wow.... thanks for the response. this makes me feel better. I have 2 Auto Ordinance 1911A1.


A friend had one, it was a solid pistol. In fact, I liked his pistol so much I bought myself an Auto Ordnance M-1 Carbine.
You will do just fine with your pistols, just avoid the $7.99 magazines. Buy good ones.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I put 50 rounds through the new RIA sunday, five different magazines, 1 that came with the gun I'm convinced is a mec gear and 4 I bought are mec gear and all 50 rounds of Federal factory FMJ 115gr's went off without a hitch. Those magazines were 14.99 when I got them with free shipping and no sales tax but I can hardly find them now. I have not bought or used a 45 1911 magazine in some time, but a few years back I ran some cheap one's through dad's Colt WWII era model and they did fine too. I did have a spring go bad on one and replaced it - fine after that.

I've stayed clear of the plastic one's, but any I have found metal work fine.



rice paddy daddy said:


> A friend had one, it was a solid pistol. In fact, I liked his pistol so much I bought myself an Auto Ordnance M-1 Carbine.
> You will do just fine with your pistols, just avoid the $7.99 magazines. Buy good ones.


----------



## pastornator (Apr 5, 2013)

Most will work, even the real cheapies, though they may need some love first. One can adjust feed lips and swap to the rounded Wilson-style feed ramp.


----------

